# Wegschalten einer Phase am Motor, WARUM?



## baui (8 April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

in dem mir vorliegenden Eplan wird eine Phase an den beiden Motoren wegschaltet per SPS-Ausgang A3.5. Welche Funktion steckt da hinten? Warum macht man sowas?

Siehe Bild:







http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/32qk-h-jpg.html

 Mfg baui


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 April 2011)

baui schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> in dem mir vorliegenden Eplan wird eine Phase an den beiden Motoren wegschaltet per SPS-Ausgang A3.5. Welche Funktion steckt da hinten? Warum macht man sowas?
> 
> ...


 

Was sagt den das SPS-Programm ? Welche Logik steht vor dem Ausgang 3.5 ?


----------



## baui (8 April 2011)

Keine Kommentare im SPS-Programm :-(

Könnte es vielleicht "Bremsen Lüften" für das Fahrwerk sein?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 April 2011)

Eine Bremse ist nicht eingezeichnet... aber dann wäre das ja eine Phase zuschalten. So wie es jetzt aussieht wird ja eine Phase weggeschaltet.

Kommentar hin oder her... irgendwie muss man doch rausbekommen wie der A 3.5 verknüpft ist.


----------



## CL550 (8 April 2011)

Also grundsätzlich läuft der Motor auch mit 2 Phasen. Er wird nur weniger Leistung (Drehmoment) an der Welle zur Verfügung stellen.
Könnte also sein, das damit der Motor "schwächer" gemacht wird, um die Mechanik zu schonen.
Es besteht dabei allerdings die Gefahr, das der Motor kippt und die Drehrichtung ändert.


----------



## Boxy (8 April 2011)

Nennt sich doch eigentlich Sanftanlauf (Kusa oder Cusa).

Genau damit man den Motor mit weniger Kraft anlaufen lässt, um z.B. nix abzureisen von von 0 auf 100% gehen würde!
Wurde halt früher mehr eingesetzt als heute ...


----------



## The Big B. (9 April 2011)

Boxy schrieb:


> Nennt sich doch eigentlich Sanftanlauf (Kusa oder Cusa).



Bei der Kusa Schaltung wird meines Wissens ein Widerstand in die Zuleitung des Motors geschaltet. Nach dem Anlauf wird dieser dann überbrückt.
Aber dass nur ein Leiter geschaltet wird hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen, kann mir auch nur vorstellen dass das Drehmoment verringert werden soll.


----------



## Blockmove (10 April 2011)

Ich vermute mal, dass das Wegschalten einer Phase dazu dient den Umschaltruck von Schnell -> Langsam zu vermindern.

Sanfanlauf ist eher unwahrscheinlich, da der Widerstand fehlt. Der Widerstand ist zum Anlauf erdorderlich, um die Drehrichtung vorzugeben. Wenn du nur 2 Phasen an einen Motor anlegst, dann läuft er nicht immer mit der "passenden" Drehrichtung an. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Rudi (10 April 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass das Wegschalten einer Phase dazu dient den Umschaltruck von Schnell -> Langsam zu vermindern.
> 
> Sanfanlauf ist eher unwahrscheinlich, da der Widerstand fehlt. Der Widerstand ist zum Anlauf erdorderlich, um die Drehrichtung vorzugeben. Wenn du nur 2 Phasen an einen Motor anlegst, dann läuft er nicht immer mit der "passenden" Drehrichtung an.
> 
> ...



Oder arbeiten die Antriebe gegeneinander ? Wird so ein Antrieb zum Bremsen oder Gegenhalten genutzt ?


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2011)

Also dieses Rätselraten - kennt sich damit den wirklich keiner aus?
Mittlerweile interessiert mich die Anwort auch.

Frank


----------



## JesperMP (10 April 2011)

Es wäre interessant zu wissen:
Was tun die zwei Motoren ?
Wann ist A3.5 aktiv ?


----------



## crash (10 April 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass das Wegschalten einer Phase dazu dient den Umschaltruck von Schnell -> Langsam zu vermindern.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



genau so kenne ich das auch.
beim umschalten von schnell auf langsam läuft der antrieb einen moment auf zwei phasen damit der antrieb nicht abrupt abbremst.
die dritte phase wird etwas später zugeschaltet.


----------



## JesperMP (10 April 2011)

(quatsch gelöscht)


----------



## crash (10 April 2011)

es geht hier um die umschaltung von schnell nach langsam und nicht um eine drehrichtungsumkehr.


----------



## JesperMP (10 April 2011)

crash schrieb:


> beim umschalten von schnell auf langsam


Oh ja. Tschuldigung !


----------



## emilio1248 (12 April 2011)

crash schrieb:


> genau so kenne ich das auch.
> beim umschalten von schnell auf langsam läuft der antrieb einen moment auf zwei phasen damit der antrieb nicht abrupt abbremst.
> die dritte phase wird etwas später zugeschaltet.



Wie Blockmove undcrash schon gesagt haben. Ich kenne diese Schaltung von den Fahrantrieben eines Brückenkrans. Damit wird verhindert das beim zurückschalten auf die langsame Stufe die Antriebsräder auf der Kranbahn rutschen.

Gruß Emil


----------



## GS-Harri (15 April 2011)

Kenn ich auch aus älteren Steuerungen.

Beim Wegfall einer Phase nehmen Leistung und Wirkungsgrad ab, Drehfeld fängt an zu eiern (elliptisch), Erwärmung nimmt zu, deshalb nur für kurze Zeit nutzbar als Umschaltbetrieb.

Grüße
Harri


----------



## Tommi (23 April 2011)

crash schrieb:


> genau so kenne ich das auch.
> beim umschalten von schnell auf langsam läuft der antrieb einen moment auf zwei phasen damit der antrieb nicht abrupt abbremst.
> die dritte phase wird etwas später zugeschaltet.


 
Hallo,

ich wollte die Schaltung (Beitrag 1), seit ich dieses Thema gelesen habe, mal selbst ausprobieren.

Heute morgen endlich geschafft:

Der Effekt macht sich auch schon bei kleinen polumschaltbaren
Motoren (0,18/0,12kW) im Leerlauf (nur Getriebe) bemerkbar!

Wieder was gelernt! :s12: 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## thomass5 (23 April 2011)

...hängt Last hintendrann und bleibt die Phase weg (Kontakt abgebrannt) dann rumpelt es ordentlich...

Thomas


----------

